# Machynlleth. overnight in town £4



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just returned from delivering daughter back to Aberystwyth University. Spent the day in Machynlleth 20miles north of Aber. for her to gain info on her dissitation and we came across the town car park. For £4 a night you can park in the car park overnight. All tickets require you to type in your registrtion number. You are allowed to stAY FOR 24 HRS ONLY and motorhomes are mentioned. If coming across country into town on the A489 the carpark is first left after tourist information. Coming from the other directions turn onto A489 AND IT IS SIGNPOSTED ON THE RIGHT IN CENTRE OF TOWN. This is a rural quiet town.
At THE BOTTOM OF THE CAR PARK IS THE RUGBY CLUB BUT there is a annex where the recycling section is and this is a nice quiet corner. We didn't stay as we returned to Aber and stayed on a campsite in Clarach bay which was very pleasant. 
Not very often motorhomes are mentioned in car parks and for those who want to camp cheaply this may be of interest.


----------

